
Understanding Understanding: Essays on Cybernetics and Cognition [pdf] - dredmorbius
http://www.alice.id.tue.nl/references/foerster-2003.pdf
======
dredmorbius
This is a full book. I expect discussion to be limited.

Very interesting topic (cybernetics) and concepts. Author is Heinz von
Foerster, mentioned in my earlier Ted Nelson submission.

